# Jaw Jackers Arrived Today



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I received 12 Jaw Jacker order today. I'm very impressed with the quality of this product. From the response and PM's I received these will not be on the shelf very long. The distributor is sold out for this year, so if your looking to get one or more for the upcoming ice season I would suggest to get them soon........Mark

Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
7271 ST RT 14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474 Shop
330-221-5213 Cell


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

on my way!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Mark I will be up Saturday, can I get two? 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Quackpot, I'll hold 2 for you, that leaves me with 5 left............Mark


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

mark my truck went into the shop today but I sent the wife to get one hope there is still one left!My uncle was in earlier today (snag) to get one and you thought I'd already been there but it wasn't me.I'll hopefully stop in next week sometime to introduce myself,Need a new bait shop anyways mine are not as good as they used to be and one closes for the winter.Thanx again!


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I am not an ice fisherman but I looked at the ads on line and think they could work for me fishing with little kids at my pond. Since Ravenna is a couple hours away I will go with your judgement. If you think they will work for small kids (3-6) I will take two. I do not need them for ice fishing so when you get them in after ice off send me a PM for payments and shipping details. If you you do not think they will work out please let me know also but I can adapt just about anything. I have not shopped around just using your service due to OGF. My grandchildern and I thank You in advance.
Ron


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Westbranchbob, you are 1 lucky guy, your wife just left a couple minutes ago with 2 of them. I have 2 on hold for Quackpot, which leaves me with 2 more in the store. I'm supposed to get 12 more in with the next 10 days. If you look at Jaw Jackers website, they're completely sold out won't have any more available till next November..........Mark


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Leupy, the only way I can see these working in open water is off a dock unless you make some modifications. Check out their website at http://www.jawjackerfishing.com/ and watch the video. This will let you know if it can be done..........Mark


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Off the dock is perfect. I will take two.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I will take one if they're still available. I'll pick it up asap.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Ok mark i will see you saturday morning. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

off the dock will be perfect send me two, before summer anytime Pm for shipping and payment.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

picked mine up today... they look awesome!!!!! 
also picked up a new rod and reel and a bunch of jigs.. wow what a selection he has!!!!!!! come on ice!!!!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I have the best wife,sent her out for one and she comes back with two!These things look great I can't wait to get on the ice!Won't be this year but I can see myself in conneaut harbor with these for some steel next year!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

My first order of 12 Jaw Jackers are all sold. I have 12 more coming and will have them in about 10 days. If you want one, call me or send me a PM to reserve one, because these won't last more than a day once I get them in..........Mark 

Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
7271 ST RT 14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474 Shop
330-221-5213 Cell


----------



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

In Ohio, would these be considered a tip-up, or a rod? I think this would be great to use since I have so many ice rods, and my tips tend to get barried, froze, or false flags. Whatcha think?


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

picked mines up this morning, love the concept of it. thanks Mark for holding it for me. cant wait for ice a couple more weeks. Marks selection of gear is out of this world


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Shore, These are considered tip-ups...............Mark


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

There are only 4 left from the 2nd order...............Mark


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Mark I'll take two from the next order also. I'll pay for them when I pick up the other two Saturday. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

heck yeah just talked to mark i got the last 2! quackpot i told mark you wanted 2 more so your set.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

any left from the 2nd order? ill take 1 if so


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Steelhead Fever said:


> any left from the 2nd order? ill take 1 if so


Doesn't look like it. There's some JawJacker hoarding going on...


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

You boys better be pre-ordering for next season. These things are sweet!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

That's why I got them if the boy sees them he will take two if I'm lucky. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i checked there site, taking orders now for nov 2012 delivery!!! these must be one hot item!!! cant wait to see some reviews from the guys that got them...around 3 weeks we should be good,but who knows...


----------



## gaterman (Dec 29, 2010)

My freind has been pike fishing with a home made deal that is the same thing as these. Only problem with it is hook ups were not that great due to when a pike strikes a chube it will hit it from the side and run with it and turning the minow head first then swallow it. We found that if the hook didnt get deep enough in the mouth it would just ripe it out or, ripe off the chube. Dont get me wrong we still cought fish just lost alot too.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Sorry guys,all sold out. Don't bother looking, the Jaw Jackers are not available in any store or anywhere on the net. It's not very often a product in the fishing industry hits the market and is a complete success. Matt had 1000 units to start November and none went to big box stores. He sold them just to fishermen along with a couple small baitshops and they went fast. I had a long talk with him last night and placed an order for 250 Jaw Jackers for next year....................Mark

Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
7271 ST Rt 14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474 Shop
330-221-5213 Cell


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks Mark had fun to day. Bruce


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Thanks again mark, I can't wait to try it. May head to try it on some docks this weekend. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Guess I should've looked here 3 days ago. Oh well, not gonna have much ice this season, so I'll be able to order 2 for next season. They look good and I'll bite....


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

leupy i went to indian today trying to think of a way to mount to a dock. are you mounting to the floor or post? i have ideas for both and i will post pictures when mounting brackets are made. now i need to make name tags for them as they are tip ups.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

http://www.automaticicefisherman.com/walleye.html 

If guys really really need something like this, this year here is a product my buddy uses up in Wisc. that is very similiar.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I just received in my last order of Jaw jackers. From the looks of it, these are the last ones available until next fall. The guys that will be receiveing these are:
-(1) Lil Rob
-(2) PJ Deluca
-(2) Big Red (shipped 1-10-12)
-(2) Leupy
-(1) Joerugz
-(2) Iceberg (picked up)
-(2) Quackpot

I preordered 250 Jaw Jackers for next year. This way everyone that wants one will be able to purchase them............Mark

Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
7271 ST RT 14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474 Shop
330-221-5213 Cell


----------

